# Felt like spending some money. So, I did.



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Upgraded my cable test equipment. I used to have a certifier [a microtest omniscanner] but sold it when I closed my business in 2007. I dont feel like spending 10k on a fluke dtx... :no:










:brows:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

For those of you who like pictures: [in order of invoice]


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

But I thought you were ...





TOOL_5150 said:


> Overworked, Underpaid, In debt and Out of luck....


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Do you know how to operate such sophisticated equipment?


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Do you know how to operate such sophisticated equipment?


Hack academy of course:laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

BBQ said:


> But I thought you were ...


Do you believe everything on the internet?:jester:


I can have money, and have that statement still be true.:thumbsup:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Do you know how to operate such sophisticated equipment?


:laughing: 
You know the answer to that :brows:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> :laughing:
> You know the answer to that :brows:


Yup. :brows:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Yup. :brows:


Ill post some pics of the job im on right now some time in the near future. Burned through 12k of cat6 and cat5. I got all 100+ drops in the server room. now we have to wait for an approval on a change order, because termination at the head end wasnt in the bid.


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Ill post some pics of the job im on right now some time in the near future. Burned through 12k of cat6 and cat5. I got all 100+ drops in the server room. now we have to wait for an approval on a change order, because termination at the head end wasnt in the bid.


I did a similar job in Morgan Hill, Ca last year. We ran miles of cat6 for a learning center. It was nice for a change to run all that low volt wiring. Had to builda special support at the termination room because of how heavy all the drop ended up being.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

electrictim510 said:


> I did a similar job in Morgan Hill, Ca last year. We ran miles of cat6 for a learning center. It was nice for a change to run all that low volt wiring. Had to builda special support at the termination room because of how heavy all the drop ended up being.


ive seen cable waterfalls tear down drop ceiling because there wernt any proper supports.:thumbup:

I can tell you, by the time im done with all the terminations and testing, ill be ready to go back to 240 and 480, bending pipe and slinging MC:thumbsup:


----------

